
Opinion: Toxic Positivity - velmu
https://rihards.com/2019/toxic-positivity/
======
rapnie
When reading the title I was thinking of a different concept, but I think that
could be Toxic Optimism (or already has a different name): Being overly
optimistic with regards to the problems/challenges humanity faces, in ways
that can stifle realism and may lead others to inaction. Steven Pinker is my
example of a person that emanates that.

------
MartianSquirrel
"Slow days" are usually my most productives. It's in those days that I can
take the time to step back, be creative and explore new paths. Going full
speed and pre-planning everything is definitely harmful, and our current
culture of doing things hyper-efficiently is most likely counterproductive.

~~~
Antoninus
I've come to realize this over time. The slow days give me time to reflect
what I've done/learned throughout the day which serves as some sort of
reinforcement long term. The days where I'm 'crushing' it seem to fly by too
quickly.

